# What is a Chocolate Porgy?



## joecatdiesel (Jan 31, 2008)

I had a friend fish on a Charter boat out of Panama City (Capt Anderson) and he said they caught Chocolate Porgys. So what is it?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

http://safmc.net/FishIDandRegs/FishGallery/WhitebonePorgy


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

when ya gotta go, ya gotta go.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

One caught in Cocoa Beach!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Is that like an Aberine?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

joecatdiesel said:


> .... So what is it?


AKA "Bait"


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

You sure it's not chocolate covered porgies?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Whitebone porgy. I call them chocolate chip porgy.


----------

